# Marinated Feta



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Hello Cheesemakers, I made some feta from my raw sheep milk. I marinated some in mason jars with Basil, Rosemary, Thyme, garlic, dried tomatoes and olive oil with cheese cubes all in layers. I have been eating it and gave some away, it's very good. I had a couple problems thou... I had a qt jar opened as I was eating out of that jar, put lid on with ring and went to a bow shoot for 4 days, when I got back I noticed a basil leaf was out of the oil and stuck to the side of the jar, it was "fuzzy" and the jar part that was exposed (under the lid) was "fuzzy too" I leave all oil marinated jars in cupboard. 

Ok, so it's mold, I saved it anyways (can't bear to throw it out yet) would the cheese under the oil still be good?

Another issue is I opened up another jar that has been marinating for 6 weeks and it was perfect so I ate and noticed it was releasing air bubbles "gassy" or should I say "Fermenting" in jar with the lid on. I haven't thrown that out either... I did open another qt jar with same date and it was perfect! 

I'm not sure why the "fermenting" is taking place on a jar that was being ate from while same un opened jar in cupboard with same date is good.

Maybe someone is saying "why don't you put it in fridge?" It's not supposed to be as long as oil is submerging goods, this is why I marinated the cheese to preserve without refrigeration.

Have any of you Homestead Cheesmakers have experience in this, is this normal or should I put jars in fridge, maybe the opened one's, but my friend did this and told me the oil turned cloudy and thick, plus I like the temperate cheese. Thanks ~Chris


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Could this be a ph issue? Does the marinating liquid have to have either a certain level of ph or a certain salt content to preserve without refrigeration?


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Ph, I don't know... the cheese in the photo are perfect but if I open a qt jar and don't eat it quick enough it ferments with lid on tight. I don't know anything about fermenting food thou I thought a maybe someone here might, as some foods in the past were and still are fermented for consumption. I should ask my local homesteaders about this I do know they like to do some fermenting... cabbage, salsa, and something else I don't remember. I'll see the 2 families tomorrow and the one gave me this marinade recipe. Hummm, maybe that was the other thing I forgot they ferment!  ~Chris


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

I would like to learn more about fermenting. And I am extremely interested to find someone with more experience to tell us what is going on because the home made feta is one of my lifetime goals.


----------



## countrygal (Feb 14, 2010)

There might be too much moisture in your cheese before you put it in the marinade. Try draining the cheese a little longer and maybe patting it dry before putting it in the oil.

I make feta and keep it in EVOO and have never had spoilage.


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Well only talked with the lady who gave me the recipe and she's not sure what happened and they are just embarking on fermenting foods, didn't see my other friend who might know but I've looked a little bit on line and I wrote to Hoegger Supply (havn't heard back) I tried some, it isn't bad just stronger than I care. I'll let you know if I find anything out. ~Chris


----------

